# January 15-17th Youth Hunt -Plan "A!"



## crackerdave (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd sure like to get another youth hunt [or two!] together this year,and show some kids some fun. We've had real good turnouts the past two years,and a _lot_ of good folks pitched in and made it happen.

To keep it simpler and safer,I'd like for it to be just squirrel dogs this time - I love rabbit huntin',but it takes a lot of land and the fast action can be dangerous - especially for smaller kids and novices.

If you've got a squirrel dog and you're interested in getting the next generation of hunters out for a good hunt,we'd sure like to have you join us! We'll probably hunt West Point W.M.A. and Joe Kurz W.M.A. and possibly some private land in Troup or Meriwether county.

Dave


----------



## Quercus Alba (Oct 22, 2009)

I might can make it. Keep us posted.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks,Q.A. - I sure will.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 27, 2009)

I've got a couple kids I'd like to bring. Just let me know when.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 27, 2009)

DSGB said:


> I've got a couple kids I'd like to bring. Just let me know when.



Will do - pm sent.


----------



## Aztec (Oct 27, 2009)

How far are you from Athens?  We have 4 squirrel dogs


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Oct 27, 2009)

Let me know, Ive got a feist pup that is squirrel crazy.  Also have a little 7 year old girl who would love to hunt with other kids.


----------



## mag shooter (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm afraid I'm to far away to be any help . We have a youth hunt coming up in Nov. , there ain't nothing like takin a bunch of kids .


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 28, 2009)

Aztec said:


> How far are you from Athens?  We have 4 squirrel dogs


I'm on the west side of the state - near Lagrange and West Point Lake.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 28, 2009)

Cavalry Scout said:


> Let me know, Ive got a feist pup that is squirrel crazy.  Also have a little 7 year old girl who would love to hunt with other kids.



We'd sure love to have y'all join us!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 28, 2009)

mag shooter said:


> I'm afraid I'm to far away to be any help . We have a youth hunt coming up in Nov. , there ain't nothing like takin a bunch of kids .



It's great,watching how the dogs and the kids get along so well. The kids have fun,and don't have to be still and quiet like deer hunting.


----------



## c1blackboy (Oct 31, 2009)

Lord willing me and a few friends will be there with our dogs. Hopefully the will really give us there best for the kids.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 1, 2009)

c1blackboy said:


> Lord willing me and a few friends will be there with our dogs. Hopefully the will really give us there best for the kids.



We'll sure be glad to have y'all!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Nov 1, 2009)

Whats the date, I need to see about getting out that way.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 2, 2009)

Not exactly sure yet - one in January and one in February,I hope.
It's easier to get permission on private land after deer season.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Nov 2, 2009)

I will be glad to help out again this year Dave.


----------



## pepperrocks (Nov 2, 2009)

*Oh yes!!*

I have an 8 yr old boy. Just let me know when, and where?


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 3, 2009)

cop said:


> I will be glad to help out again this year Dave.



Thanks,Tony! That would be much appreciated by all - especially me. That is one fine cookin' machine you've got. "Three Pigs Catering" is top-notch! 3pigsbbq@earthlink.net

I think we should charge just a few dollars per person this time - it's not fair for just a few folks to foot the bill for feeding a crowd.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 3, 2009)

pepperrocks said:


> I have an 8 yr old boy. Just let me know when, and where?



Will do!


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like we're gonna have some fine dogs in these hunts - and possibly some real nice prizes for the kid's drawing at lunch time,too! Chris [c1blackboy] has been talking with some folks he knows that have got some real good dogs,and he's got some fine ones himself. _We need kids!_ The whole idea of these hunts is to introduce as many kids as we can to squirrel hunting with dogs - especially kids who may not have any adult in their life to teach them. Please help us out,if you can!


----------



## jicard3 (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't have any squirrel dogs, and my daughter is only a few weeks old. I guess come Jan or Feb she'll be bout big enough to put in a backpack. LOL just joking!! I really don't have any dogs but I'm sure I know a few folks who would let me borrow their kids for a day. I think this kind of stuff is great and I would really like to help out if I can. Keep us posted. I've even got a couple hundred acres in Marion county that might be available after deer season.


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Nov 6, 2009)

dave me and miss lula can come


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2009)

Wish this was closer to Athens....


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 6, 2009)

jicard3 - You and any kids you can round up are very welcome to come and hunt with us - that's exactly what this is all about.

Ricky - I'm sure glad you can make it this year - Chris sure thinks a lot of you,and from what I remember from talking with you on the phone,you're the kind of person we need to make these hunts happen.I look forward to meeting you and Lula!

Fulldraw - "Aztec" is coming to at least one of the hunts,and he's from the Athens area.Maybe y'all can ride together? I know how it is these days - money is _very_ tight for a lot of us!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Dave, my little Parnell Feist, Marty, treed (on his own) for the first time Monday.  He should be good and started by Jan.  Just keep me informed. Thanks Andy


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 6, 2009)

Cavalry Scout said:


> Hey Dave, my little Parnell Feist, Marty, treed (on his own) for the first time Monday.  He should be good and started by Jan.  Just keep me informed. Thanks Andy



Will do,Andy! 
I've heard some real good things about Mr.Parnell and his Carolina curdogs


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 7, 2009)

I might can make this depending on the exact date. I've got a feist pup that I would like to get around some finished dogs. Keep us updated!


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 7, 2009)

You and the pup are very welcome - try to bring a kid or two,if you can!

I'm hoping for a mid-January hunt,and another one in February.


----------



## tshort4113 (Nov 9, 2009)

I live just north of I 20 in Cedartown. I have some squirrel dogs just let me know a date and I will be there. Also have buddies who will participate. Just let me know. I can be reached better at tshort4113@gmail.com or 770 324 0828. Thanks Trent Short


----------



## sidekicks409 (Nov 9, 2009)

hey cracker dave i have been talking to c1blackboy and i have two boys that i can bring that love to hunt and have been wanting to hunt a dog so i will be there if you need to talk to me its KW 770-824-5656


----------



## mag shooter (Nov 9, 2009)

Do any of you know what an out of state 3 day license cost ? If it's not real bad and depending on the final date , I might could come and bring a dog .


----------



## sidekicks409 (Nov 9, 2009)

we have a apprentice hunting license this year and a three day hunt is $20 for small game you buy it on line at gohuntga.com hope this helps we would love to have you there


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 9, 2009)

Y'all are all very welcome!

It sure is great to see so much interest in these hunts.I hope it gets bigger every year that the Lord allows us to do this. It will insure that we'll have another generation of hunters in the woods,and besides that - it's a _ton_ of fun!


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## scoggins (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a JRT that could use a GOOD run with some well trained dogs. She has the drive just not sure of what she is doing.

I also have a neighbor who has a son that I think may come with me and Scooter as well.

Send me a PM on the details..


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 17, 2009)

tshort4113 said:


> I live just north of I 20 in Cedartown. I have some squirrel dogs just let me know a date and I will be there. Also have buddies who will participate. Just let me know. I can be reached better at tshort4113@gmail.com or 770 324 0828. Thanks Trent Short




Trent and scoggins: I'll post a new thread with the dates and other details as soon as they're worked out - soon, I hope!


----------



## southernslayer (Nov 17, 2009)

i dont have any dogs but i can bring some kids and teenagers and i can help!


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 18, 2009)

southernslayer said:


> i dont have any dogs but i can bring some kids and teenagers and i can help!



That's what we're all about with these hunts! Y'all will be very welcome - thanks!


----------



## zman (Nov 19, 2009)

what is the age limit on kids. i have 3 kids frim 9-14 that would love to come. we run rabbit dogs and i have never seen a squirel dog work and would love to. get with me on the dates and i will see what i can do. crackerdave you are a good man to do these things for kids.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks,zman - I couldn't do it without God and the good folks He sends to help.
You and the three kids are very welcome to join us,and I'll start two new threads very soon - one for the folks bringing dogs,so they can plan,and another for general details about the hunt.


----------



## goatman1 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Youth Hunt*

This sounds really great. I have a 9 year old that wants to Squirrell hunt, but he can not sit still. This would be great for him. I will keep checking the forum for updates. Thanks for taking the time to do this. I help out with 4-hers showing animals. Seeing the kids enjoy is the best part.   Goatman


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 20, 2009)

You're absolutely right,Goatman - it's all about the kids,and they love hunting with the dogs for exactly that reason: They can laugh and talk and have a good time,and not have to be still or quiet.
You and your nine-year-old are very welcome to join us - vote for a date in the other thread,and after a while,we'll make a decision on that and then post the final details.  I've _got_ to have a fairly accurate head-count first,though!
Thanks for your interest!
Dave


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 25, 2009)

It's looking like the January hunt will be the 16th,but I'll leave the poll open for at least another week.If you're coming and you haven't voted in the "Date" poll,please do - It'll help a lot to have an idea how many to plan for.I don't want anybody to go hungry,but I don't want to waste any food,either.

It's looking like we're gonna have some really good dogs in this hunt and some _great_ prizes in the lunchtime drawing. I've been told that there is a good chance one of the prizes will be a .410 gauge youth model shotgun,and I believe there will be some kids going home with a squirrel dog of their own!


----------



## Melvin4730 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a dog or two I could bring. Please, let me know the dates and location when you get everything worked out.

Thanks,
Mack


----------



## sidekicks409 (Nov 30, 2009)

what date and where is the hunt going to be--and will anyone be camping there for the next morning or the night before just wanting to know


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 2, 2009)

sidekicks409 said:


> what date and where is the hunt going to be--and will anyone be camping there for the next morning or the night before just wanting to know



It's looking like Jan.16th will be the best for most folks.

There will be some who will come Friday the 15th and camp for the weekend,weather permitting.There is primitive [no water,electricity,or restrooms] on the Management areas where we'll be hunting.There are also campgrounds on West Point Lake that have all the facilities.I suggest we all camp together as close to the WMA [West Point Wildlife Management Area] as we can.There are real nice campgrounds right on West Point Lake,and most of them allow up to 8 people to camp on one site.If we got side-by-side sites,we could accommodate a lot of people,and have some good fishin' and campfire time at night - even some coon hunting,if anybody has a dog that will night-hunt!

 If anybody's interested in making a weekend out of this hunt,and you want to camp with us,let me know and I'll make the arrangements.I'm close to West Point Lake.


----------



## Spook4761 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Looks Fun*

Im very interested in going, got some munchkins that would love to spend the weekend hunting and fishing!


----------



## sidekicks409 (Dec 9, 2009)

were open to camping all weekend eather way on a campground or on the wma my camp is set up for both just let us know where


----------



## Fireman158 (Dec 9, 2009)

i would love for me and my son to attend. I have no hunting dogs but will help in any way I can, just need to know dates.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll post a new thread tomorrow.The date will be January 16th,and we'll meet up at Highland Marina,on West Point Lake.Chris [a.k.a. c1blackboy] has reserved "The Lodge" there,and it will sleep 13 people.Send him a pm if you want to get in on that.He and some other dog owners are coming Friday night and staying till Sunday afternoon.It's $200 a night,so I hope there'll be enough adults to split the cost and make it easy on everybody.
Let's all remember: We are doing this for the kids,and let's set a good example for them. No drunks, druggies, or foul-mouths please! There is  the camp ground at the WMA for a late night adult campfire,if anybody's interested.Bring your guitar - I'll bring mine.I love to sit around a fire and sing some ol' country songs and tell a few stories.I like to listen,too.

There are RV and tent sites adjacent to the lodge,a launching ramp for anybody who wants to bring their boat and fish,a restaurant,store,etc.

We will hunt on West Point WMA,which is only about 15 minutes from Highland Marina,and there are camping areas there,too.I think it's primitive - no water,electricity.I'm not sure about that,but I'm going to meet with the ranger who runs the area and check it out.There's also a shooting range on the WMA for anybody that wants to burn a few shells.The WMA is 10,000 acres,so we'll have plenty of room,and there's quite a few fox squirrels that would make a nice mount,if you can get one.It's hilly terrain in a lot of areas,and plenty of mature hardwoods.

If anybody's coming from out of state,I'm hoping the ranger will give you a break on the license deal.Everybody who is required by law to have a hunting license will need a WMA stamp,and there has to be at least one adult for every two kids in each group.Single shot 20 gauge shotguns would be ideal,and pumps are OK. No semi-auto's or rifles,please - except for the dog handlers,if they want to tote a .22 for squirrels that a shotgun won't reach._Please bring and wear an orange vest_ - we want this hunt to be as safe as we can possibly make it.The dog handler is the leader of his group.We'll have a few extra shotguns and some vests,if anybody needs one.

Again -_please_ let me know if you plan to come - it will make the planning much easier!


----------



## sidekicks409 (Dec 9, 2009)

the wma camp grounds are primitive but we will be staying there if anyone wants to camp with us


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 9, 2009)

sidekicks409 said:


> the wma camp grounds are primitive but we will be staying there if anyone wants to camp with us



That's what I plan to do.See y'all there!


----------



## c1blackboy (Dec 10, 2009)

We will be staying at highland marina the # is 706-882-3437. I have a cabin that will sleep 12 adults. Me and some of the handlers will be staying there but there may be room for some others so call me if you are interested. 478-319-1233. I'm sure some kids would not mind piling up on the floor.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 11, 2009)

I've stayed in that cabin before.If the kids bring air mattresses and sleeping bags,20 folks could probably sleep there.


----------



## goatman1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Youth Hunt*

My 9 year old is so excited about this hunt. My son wants to bring his best friend and his dad to the hunt. The 2 boys show animals together.If you could pm with the location of the lodge is that would be great.  Thanks again for all of your hard work to put this together.  Goatman


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 13, 2009)

The website with all the info for the Lodge is www.highlandmarina.com    Phone # is 706-882-3437.Address is 1000 Seminole Rd. Lagrange,Ga. 30240-3715.This is on the west side of Lagrange,and very close to West Point Wildlife Management Area,where we'll be hunting.Chris Black [c1blackboy on here] is coordinating things with the Lodge,so you can send him a pm if you need more info about that.
The phone # for the WMA is 706-845-3437.

I'm excited about it,too! I'm glad your son is bringing his friend and his dad,too - I think it's gonna be a good time,and I pray the Lord gives us some good weather.


----------



## goatman1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Youth Hunt*

We were at the Bass Pro Shop today. I mentioned that you were putting on a youth hint for the kids and ask if they would be interested giving a few things. The manager on duty gave me another manager name to contact. He said they would be interested in helping. He would need a 5013(c) form and a flyer. If you want his imformation you can reach me at 770-656-5494.  Thanks, Goatman


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 13, 2009)

goatman1 said:


> We were at the Bass Pro Shop today. I mentioned that you were putting on a youth hint for the kids and ask if they would be interested giving a few things. The manager on duty gave me another manager name to contact. He said they would be interested in helping. He would need a 5013(c) form and a flyer. If you want his imformation you can reach me at 770-656-5494.  Thanks, Goatman



Thanks,Goatman - but Chris has already hit 'em up!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 16, 2009)

I am going to meet with Nick - the ranger in charge of West Point WMA at 12:30 pm this Friday to discuss the logistics of our hunt.If you have anything you'd like me to ask him,post it and I will.Also,if you want me to send you a map and description of the area,send me a self addressed stamped envelope and I'll hook ya up. Pm me for my mailing address.
Don't forget - there's a shooting range on this WMA.Maybe we could have us a little competition of some sort? Bring your shootin' irons!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 18, 2009)

Got rained out on the meeting with Ranger Nick.We'll try again!

Y'all _please_ let us know just as soon as you possibly can if you're coming,and how many will be with you.It's important in the planning,and I want to make this a great experience - for the kids _and_ the grown-ups!


----------



## goatman1 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Youth hunt*

Someone said there was a youth hunt at Dawson forest on Saturday. Does anyone know any details.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 19, 2009)

goatman1 said:


> Someone said there was a youth hunt at Dawson forest on Saturday. Does anyone know any details.


Not sure - Tracy [Nga.] has a thread about a competition hunt that's on the same day as our youth hunt.That is why I try to plan these youth hunts so far ahead of time.I hope we don't lose any of our dog owners to that hunt. I didn't know about it until I saw Tracy's thread.

Also, I am trying to get with some south Georgia folks to organize a hunt down their way - but it'll be in February.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 19, 2009)

I am planning to be there if all goes well. I'm also hoping to bring a kid with me if her softball allows.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 19, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> I am planning to be there if all goes well. I'm also hoping to bring a kid with me if her softball allows.



Same here


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks - we're slowly but surely getting confirmations - posts here, pm's,and phone calls. It's lookin' _good!_


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Dec 21, 2009)

Still planning om dragging cooker down. How rough is rd Dave that cooker sits pretty low if it's to rough i have them 2 big grills i can put in back of truck.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 21, 2009)

cop said:


> Still planning om dragging cooker down. How rough is rd Dave that cooker sits pretty low if it's to rough i have them 2 big grills i can put in back of truck.



Thanks,Tony - the grills would probably be best,even if we do all our cooking at The Lodge at Highland Marina.The road going into the WMA is probably too rough for the big cooker,from all the rain.

Since Highland Marina is to be the "headquarters" this time,and there is a grocery store not far away,I guess we can just play it by ear on the lunch Saturday.There's a good kitchen in the lodge,and plenty of parking space. I haven't asked anybody to bring any food and stuff - I guess we'll see how many folks we have,decide what we want,and make a trip to the store?
 Some folks are coming in Friday and staying till Sunday,but I don't know how many.


----------



## c1blackboy (Dec 23, 2009)

The dogs are looking good. There is at least 10 confirmed that they are coming. So we need some Kids But if you have a dog to hunt you are welcome to.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 23, 2009)

Great job on the dog owner recruiting,Chris! I sure do appreciate all you and these dog owners have done to help with this hunt,and your enthusiasm about getting kids out to see what hunting squirrels with dogs is all about.

Do you have an idea how many of their own kids are coming with the dog owners? If we have room for more kids,I'll recruit some from my church.


----------



## c1blackboy (Dec 28, 2009)

We can use some more kids.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll bump the thread I posted in the Campfire.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2009)

Only two more weeks!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 2, 2010)

Dads,Grandads,Moms - y'all be thinking about this in the next two weeks: Chris and some of the other guys who are bringing dogs to the hunt are planning to send a few kids home with a squirrel dog.Think about whether you will be able to take the dog [and kids!] hunting often enough,even in the off-season - to keep him sharp. Squirrel season is August through February,but these are active dogs that need lots of exercise and lovin'.I don't care what _anybody_ says - making a hunting dog a family friend will _not_ make it less of a hunting dog!
 I think this is a great thing Chris and his friends are doing to promote squirrel hunting with dogs.It's a great sport for kids _and_ adults to share,and these guys want these dogs to go to good homes!


----------



## sidekicks409 (Jan 2, 2010)

Dave--i have a father with two boys at our church that loves to take his boys hunting and wants to come so i invited them --also was wanting to know can we hold a Sunday morning service before the  Sunday hunt for those that want to attend


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 2, 2010)

sidekicks409 said:


> Dave--i have a father with two boys at our church that loves to take his boys hunting and wants to come so i invited them --also was wanting to know can we hold a Sunday morning service before the  Sunday hunt for those that want to attend



By all means - bring 'em! The more the merrier!

I have planned a short Sunday morning service for anybody interested.Nothing long-winded,just a "thanks" to God for His wonderful creation and our opportunity to enjoy it together. I will offer the Gospel,and you or anyone else that wants to speak a few words is more than welcome to do so,but let's keep in mind - these kids and dogs wanna go _huntin'!_  30 minutes or so should be enough,don't you think?

Tony Brown will speak on Saturday morning about the importance of safety in this hunt - he lost a beloved nephew to a hunting accident not long ago.

Y'all don't forget to bring an orange vest! We'll have some extras,if you do.I know they're not legally required for this kind of hunting,but let's wear 'em anyway!


----------



## c1blackboy (Jan 4, 2010)

Just to let everyone know. The dogs that will be given away are dogs that were donated to the kids. They are all Fiest dogs. Fiest are good squirrel dogs as well as good pets. They are also small and don't eat alot. I have done alot of work to get these dogs so I hope everyone likes them and will do good by the dog's.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 4, 2010)

Chris - will these dogs be given away in a drawing?  Also: How's it looking with the Lodge? Any vacancies,or does it look like it'll be full?


----------



## tedjackson (Jan 6, 2010)

How large will each party be that goes out?  Is there only going to be one dog per group?  I guess some of these questions will be answered after we get there.  I plan on being at the campsite (WPMA) Friday afternoon with one camper, one dog, three grand boys.  I pray it is not raining.


----------



## c1blackboy (Jan 6, 2010)

We really won't know how many will be in each group until we get there. We have tried to get everyone to let us know if they are comming but i'm sure there will be people that we miss.
   Dave the dogs will be give away in a drawing. Right now there are 5 dogs that will be give away 2 are from stock I breed and 3 are from what other people donated. None are finished dogs by any means but I think all of them will make squirrel dogs if they are but in the right situation.
    I hope everybody is praying for good weather for that weekend. I think God will bless our efforts for the kids ,after all that is what this weekend is all about.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 6, 2010)

I spoke with Danny - the owner of Highland Marina - today.They gave me the contact # for the man who runs the restaurant,and I think they're gonna fix us up with a breakfast buffet Sat.morning.

Prayers from here on the weather!


----------



## tedjackson (Jan 7, 2010)

I need 4 for the buffet Sat morning if they do that.
ted


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dave, I will be there with my 6 yr old girl and I have a friend coming with us and his 2 boys. May have another friend with 2 more kids not sure on them yet. Hope the weather is good. Is there anything we can bring or do? Let me know. Thanks again Kevin


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank _you,_ Kevin - and I appreciate the offer of help.I'm sure we'll need it at some point.

If you or anyone else reading this can donate any kind of prize for these kids to draw for at lunch,it'd be greatly appreciated! Even small things are fun.


----------



## rpatton (Jan 7, 2010)

what time friday do ya'll plan to meet at the wma? Lord willing i can bring my dog and 13 year old girl. i also have a friend that might be able to come with a dog also.let us know the times


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2010)

We'll meet up at Highland Marina for breakfast around 7 am on Saturday,Jan.16th. Some are coming Friday and staying till Sunday pm,but the main hunt will be Sat.am.

Hope y'all can make it! If you want to come for the whole weekend,there's plenty of camping/RV sites at Highland,and lakefront cottages for rent.It's on West Point Lake,so anybody who might want to fish -  bring your fishin' pole!

For everybody's general info:
Squirrel hunting at the WMA is also good from a boat - as long as the boat is not under power [motor running],you're legal with a WMA stamp and regular hunting license.Just be aware - there'll be some dogs and kids there in those woods,and _please_ don't fire any guns in their direction. We will not be using rifles in our hunt,for obvious safety reasons.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 8, 2010)

Dave, If they hunt from a boat they are going to need a Corp Permit. I got this straight from Nick the GW.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Dave, If they hunt from a boat they are going to need a Corp Permit. I got this straight from Nick the GW.



Thanks,Dave! I hadn't thought of that.

I hope you and your son are coming to the hunt? You _know_ you're always welcome.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 10, 2010)

The forecast says "rain."

I just got off the phone with my brother Chris [c1blackboy] and we have agreed to keep right on trusting God,and that His will be done.We're _not_ postponing or cancelling,but I can't say whether or not we'll get wet.I _can_ say that these hunts always are and always _will be_ in God's hands. Chris and I have done a lot to plan this,and we know it'll be a great experience for the kids,come what may.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm bringing my grandson and a friend and his son, my friend is the manager at the Wingate Hotel and he is is going to donate a couple free nights for the drawing. He also is going to give discounts for next weekend if anyone is interested. PM me your # Dave so that you can post the info tomorrow. I'm going out of town to work until Friday.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Rain or shine its on! The weather will change by then hopefully. Lets all pray this week and maybe he will answer!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 12, 2010)

Amen!

A very important safety issue that came up while I was talking to Nick [DNR ranger at the WMA] : There are a few old wells on this property! Most are flagged,but some are _not!_ So watch your step.

I'll definitely talk about this at our breakfast meeting before we hunt.

ALSO: An important correction of my mistake on the street number at Highland Marina.  It's 1000 Seminole Road - NOT 2000!  Sorry!
 Please pass the word to others you know that are coming.I know a lot of folks use GPS and Mapquest.


----------



## sidekicks409 (Jan 13, 2010)

just to let everyone know i wont be able to make the hunt and wont be on here for a few days i am in the hospital having heart cat. done they are looking for a blockage that the echo/stress test showed so im sorry i wont make it dave-chris i hope everyone has a great time and ill talk to you after i get out i would like to ask that if you can say a prayer for me and my family


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 13, 2010)

Prayers from _my_ heart will be sent,brother.Hope you'll be able to "track" us on here - I'll be sure and post as many pictures as I can! You take it _EASY!_ 

Is there anybody who can bring your kids/grandkids on to the hunt if they want?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 13, 2010)

The buffet is set for 7 a.m. for those who can afford "resort" price.$8.99,I think he said. I personally think they could let kids eat free or at least cheaper.

The restaurant manager's number is 706-845-8300,if anyone would care to discuss it.His name is David.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's an alternative to the buffet for us on a tight budget:

The Picnic Basket  2723 Roanoke Rd. Lagrange,Ga. 30240   Opens at 5 a.m. Sat. morning - good biskits and good folks.Across from the Shell station.

I told the Highland Marina restaurant manager to expect around thirty for the buffet-don't really know till  "the day",but that seemed like a good guesstimate.

We'll all meet up there at 7 a.m. to discuss safety and get everybody into groups.We'll have a sign-in sheet at the door.

Thanks again - to every single person who has helped in any way,and especially to those bringing kids.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Dave There ain't no way Im swinging the resort price for breakfast  Im might find me a good picnic basket to chow with  Im going to try and head out early and get there around seven or soon after Loooooong drive for us well for me the youngin will be zonked out by the time I get out on the road She is excited as ever and Im just as excited to get the chance to watch those kids and dog have a blast


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 14, 2010)

Me,neither.$$$$$$ 
 I'm thinking about calling the restaurant and canceling the buffet. Y'all let me know here - _not a pm,please_ and say what you think.We'll still meet up at Highland Sat,morn. either way.

Here's the plan "A:" Meet at the WMA as early Fri.afternoon as possible for a hunt that evening.I know everybody can't make it Fri. but Lord willin' we'll hunt Sat.am before the rain,and some dog folks are staying to hunt Sunday,also. Meet at the campground Fri. - I'll try to be there [campground] all day Friday and Friday night for the "Heap Big Fire".There should be maps of the WMA at the check station.


----------



## tedjackson (Jan 14, 2010)

I would be able to be there with my boys and dog as soon as they get out of school Friday for a short hunt.   I'll bring some firewood, some hot dogs, a few drinks, and buns.  We won't stay the night but will sleep at my house.  
ted


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Jan 14, 2010)

Look forward to seeing y'all tomorrow.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Will be there Sat. morning but eating on the way down. We have 3 adults and 6 kids all on budget so theres no way we can swing that much for breakfast. Thanks for all you have done Dave and everyone else. See Sat morning.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 14, 2010)

Dave you gonna need my cooker andis so where and when.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 14, 2010)

With the rain coming Sat [pm,I hope and pray] there probably won't be a big enough crowd to be worth your trouble/fuel.I'll call you Fri. night.
Thanks Tony - you da _man!_


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies,y'all - I think I'm gonna call in the morning [Fri] and cancel the buffet.

I'm gonna start another thread with the final details.


----------

